# 2x 39w T5HO - 30g Long



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a 2x 39w T5HO glo fixture on a 30g long. I have been running this for the past couple of months, and it seems as if none of my stem plants are really growing, but they aren't dying either. 

Is this too much light or not enough light that is causing the stem plants to not grow properly?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bump ...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I doubt it's the light. Sounds good unless you have some weird bulb in there which I'm sure you don't. Is it one species or all the plants? I've seen stem growth stall sometimes if its stems that have been cut over and over and over again.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have an 18,000k bulb and a 10,000k bulb over the tank. Plants that are being affected are; Ludwigia brevipes, Rotala green, Rotala colorata, Purple Bamboo, Limnophilia aromatica, Blyxa aubertii, and a few other stems.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Are the bulbs you speak of the Power-Glo and Life-Glo? If so I'd definitely agree that it is not the lighting. Are you doing any ferts? CO2? What substrate? Fish load? I'm figuring that you may lack nutrients in the water column if stem plants specifically are stunted.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, bulbs are hagen/life-glo. I am dosing ferts on a weekly basis and pressurized CO2. I have about 30 white cloud, a few bristlenose plecos and a few corydoras. I am using soil master select.


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Kozy (Feb 16, 2009)

Probably do not need/want the 18000k. That is the Marine Glo/Actinic one I believe. I might be wrong. You want a Power-Glo and a Life-Glo. That may help.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

I have this same set-up and have not been impressed either. I recently put in one new Giesemann Midday 39W and one Giesemann Aquaflora 39W. I noticed alot more pearling but not a ton of growth yet but I just replaced them a week or 2 ago so I will keep you updated.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The plants are now starting to grow in for me. 

Lizziotti - Where did you get the Giesemann bulbs from? Do they fit the Glo fixtures nicely?


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

They do fit nicely I got them from ebay from petstore.com. I think you'll like them better.


----------

